# cva accura ???



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

hey everybody
i was hoping to get alittle first hand feedback on cva,s accure rifle. i just found out my wife has bought me a new one as an early christmas present. the one she got has the 3x10x44 power scope. (god bless her little soul.) 

i had been talking about getting one for about a year now. i have read alittle about the easy removel breach plug and the barrel they have on them sopposed to be so accurate. and i just couldnt justify the cost this year. just to many things went wrong. well i guess they gave us the offer for 12 months no payments and no interest. ofcourse we plan to have it paid for, but it gave my wife the incintive to buy me one.

she said it will be here fri, and our season opens sat. so she said i could use it for hunting but then we wrap it and put it under the tree.

dec 27th we will be married 40 yrs and she is still one of the good ones. i wouldnt trade her for all the gold in the world.

if you have this rifle or know anybody that owns one, please let me know what you think. i started my m/l hunting with a cva kit. i had to stain the stock and sand it all in. i even had the barrel black oxcided, it turned out to be a pretty good old gun, then i bought one of the double barrels, then started using the inlines. but the old cva,s always left alittle to be desired. but this is sopposed to be a top of the line gun. thanks in advance for any info.
sherman


----------



## tOSUSteve (May 30, 2007)

I have had my Accura for 2 years now. Mine does not have the QR breach plug, but everything else should be identical to yours. I shoot 100 grains of BlackHorn 209 powder, CCI 209 primers & use Barnes expander MZ - very accurate out past 100 yards. The BlackHorn is VERY CLEAN & you dont have to swab the barrel after each shot. I used to shoot T7, but once I discovered BH209 I would never go back to T7.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

It would hard to find a better load than Steve just gave you

Congratulations on your new gun and your wife

Good luck


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Don't have accura but the cva electra and love it. CVA has good guns, I use 2 white hotts pellets, no primer for me 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rodbender85 (Jan 2, 2010)

My dad and I both have the 2009 model accura they shoot great.They shoot as good as a center fire rifle.We both shoot the barnes exspanders mz and two triple 7 pellets.MY dad shot the black horn 209 powder and it shot good to but he swiched back to T7 because he didn't like measuring the powder every shot.It's a good gun you won't be disappointed.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Blackhorn 209 is great in any inline muzzle loader I have tried it in. tOSUSteve gave a great load. Too bad BH 209 will not ignite with a #11 cap. It would be great to use such a clean powder in a Hawkins.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

there sure seems to be a good review on the blackhorn 209 powder. right now i use 777, but i think when i shoot up what i have now i may have to give the blackhorn a try.

i,ve been doing good with the 777 and the cva slickloads. i,ll give them a try first and see how the new gun likes them. i love the way they load, and the 2 deer i,ve shot with them both had exit holes the size of my fist. 1 went about 30 yrds the other 1 dropped in his tracks.

thanks guys for your feed back on the gun and loads. if the slickloads dont like this gun i,ll be looking at another load. so keep them coming.
sherman


----------



## willthethrill77 (Mar 21, 2007)

Very good gun had it two yrs. Dropped one last season at 173 yds and this season at 152. It will really reach out there and keep its knockdown power. I shoot 90 grains triple 7 and 245 powerbelts with copper tip.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

